# Homozygous Black, Agouti and cream AQHA stallion



## Alissa Booher (Feb 2, 2020)

How is he bred?


----------



## BCR2016 (Oct 29, 2019)

he is 90% foundation bred, i have attached a picture of his pedigree


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

He is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BCR2016 (Oct 29, 2019)

thank you!!!


----------

